# TAKE THAT PETA! HAHAHAH (caution, some language not exactly PG)



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I love this guy and especially this article from him showing just how full of poop PETA is! Guiltless grill? Is there another kind?

and what PETA actually took the time to respond!Bull**** Hate Mail.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

OMG I almost peed myself laughing! That guy is awesome!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Just a little bit, lol.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

LMFAO i love that guy. 

I couldnt care less if people wanted to be vegetarians, thats their choice, but it really grinds my gears when they call names or point fingers at other peoples personal choices about being a meat eater. Some animals eat other animals (and people, lol) and some eat grass and stuff. people are like that too, some eat meat, some dont. So everyone should stop preaching about their personal decisions, most people could care less. lol.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

My FAVORITE is an article and all the proof behind PETA euthanizing HUNDREDS of animals each year in their own facilities. Gimmie a min and I'll find the article.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

PETA Kills Animals | PetaKillsAnimals.com <that's the article about the issue but this (http://www.petakillsanimals.com/downloads/PetaKillsAnimals.pdf) is his proof and I think it speaks volumes. Just scroll down through the charts, they're relatively simple to read.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Priceless.

Anyone ever read The Vegetarian Myth? It's crazy interesting. It can get a bit preachy, but it's written by an ex-vegetarian (for 20 years) who basically documents her life long dilemma of attempting to eat without ever killing a single living organism.

Obviously, she determined it was completely impossible. PETA wants to talk billions? How about the BILLIONS of animals and fragile ecosystems completely displaced by the growing of wheat and other monocrops? It's NOT just animals in threshers - it's truckloads of animals left to starve when their feeding grounds are taken over by us.

Like it or not, regardless of what we eat, animals die - and they die viciously.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

While I am a confirmed carnivore and eat very little veggies and fruits (naughty me!) I have nothing against the normal, run of the mill, do it for my health vegetarians. The militant variety, Yup, I've got an issue with you. 

Heres something that a friend of mine told me that makes sense. "If we were not created to eat meat, why do we have incisors?"


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hmmm...I shall reply carefully. I've had just about enough of PETA people. I have nothing against people who go vegatarian for their health but the people who go vegatarian just to be "cool" and harass you if you eat meat...well they can go shove it. I'm a carnivore...my favorite saying, "If God intended you to eat just plants...he would kept the animals for himself." I don't understand how PETA can justify an animal being chopped up in a thresher/chopper/etc and then say slaughter houses are cruel. Ugh...I have some choice words for PETA right now.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

^

I had a vegan argue to me once that we can't eat raw meat so we must be herbivores. Which is just laughable - just because we don't TYPICALLY eat raw meat, doesn't mean we can't. Inuit and native tribes have been eating raw meat since the dawn of time. It just seems impossible to us now because we've been industrialized for so long, it's the EXACT same as milk - they can't keep it bacteria free for long enough to ship it. It's only something you can consume right away.


----------



## erinxallxover (Jun 21, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> Heres something that a friend of mine told me that makes sense. "If we were not created to eat meat, why do we have incisors?"


So do horses..


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I can totally respect someones vegetarian lifestyle as long as they aren't peta followers. While I do think humans where meant to eat meat, I will respect anothers belief that they don't eat meat. The problem with peta however is that they have become a big *** cult. Perhaps it started as a good cause, but it has grown into a bunch of nut cases passing out rules for the cult. I read an article in which they went so far as to say that fruits and vegetables should not be eaten until they had fallen off the plant. Until they fall off the plant, they are alive. The sad thing is, a big *** cult like peta could really make use of themselves. That many people could really help out dogs and cats without homes. I see stories all the time about how some crazy is out mutilating cats. To me that is way worse that slaughtering an animal for food. Why doesn't that bring about a peta uprising? I guess as long as they just mutilate and kill it and don't eat it, then it's ok with those peta fruit loops.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Silly PETA, with their double standards and such.

Sometimes I wonder if that Ingrid woman is sitting in her office eating a giant cheeseburger laughing at how many people PETA has brain washed.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> ^
> 
> I had a vegan argue to me once that we can't eat raw meat so we must be herbivores. Which is just laughable - just because we don't TYPICALLY eat raw meat, doesn't mean we can't.


I would have to introduce her to my brother. He frequently eats meat trimmings as he is preparing food. I like my dead animal products cooked until they are not chasing after my salad (AKA well done), so watching him eat raw beef makes me want to hurl. He says it is very tasty.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

sandy2u1 said:


> I can totally respect someones vegetarian lifestyle as long as they aren't peta followers. While I do think humans where meant to eat meat, I will respect anothers belief that they don't eat meat. The problem with peta however is that they have become a big *** cult. Perhaps it started as a good cause, but it has grown into a bunch of nut cases passing out rules for the cult. I read an article in which they went so far as to say that fruits and vegetables should not be eaten until they had fallen off the plant. Until they fall off the plant, they are alive. The sad thing is, a big *** cult like peta could really make use of themselves. That many people could really help out dogs and cats without homes. I see stories all the time about how some crazy is out mutilating cats. To me that is way worse that slaughtering an animal for food. Why doesn't that bring about a peta uprising? I guess as long as they just mutilate and kill it and don't eat it, then it's ok with those peta fruit loops.


Exactly! 
For example me cousin is a vegetarian because of health reasons.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I would have to introduce her to my brother. He frequently eats meat trimmings as he is preparing food. I like my dead animal products cooked until they are not chasing after my salad (AKA well done), so watching him eat raw beef makes me want to hurl. He says it is very tasty.


Haha, when I used to eat meat, I liked my steak rare. So rare a good veterinarian could bring it back to life.

That being said, I don't eat meat now. I just can't bring myself to eat a face. But my boyfriend eats meat. And I still kiss him after dinner. I never preach, although in school, people preached at me. How dare I eat eggs and drink milk!? Those are dead babies! It really was ridiculous, seeing as I never said a word to a meat-eater, but most of them had something to say to me.

What I'm getting at, like has kind of already been mentioned [my vegetarianism isn't for religious or health purposes] you can do your "part" [although I'm under no illusion I'm saving any animals] without getting so high and mighty. It just seems PETA is wasting all their time yelling at you for eating meat, when they could be practical and realistic, and dedicate their time to slaughterhouse regulations, and in ensuring that the animals that do die for humans [as they always will] have normal lives and quick deaths. They can set up more spay and neuter vans, that travel around. More low cost spay and neuter clinics. They can work on making more "wildlife reserves" instead of losing all the land to buildings. But no, they're walking up the down escalator; they're wasting their time and breathe and accomplishing nothing, and annoying everybody else.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

There's room for all God's creatures. On my plate, next to the mashed potatoes! :twisted:

Really, I have no problem with anyone who is vegetarian, ovo-lacto, or vegan, regardless of whether it's for health reasons or just because it's a chosen lifestyle.

As long as they don't try to convert me, I'm all for whatever floats their boats! 

PETA now, I consider just another dirty, four letter word..... :-x


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thats pretty funny. I am a vegetarian, but I have no problem cooking up a steak or hamburger for my husband. We actually have a couple boar goats and plan on getting more for breeding meat goats. I don't think I could take any of our stock to be slaughtered because they are more like pets to me, but have no problem selling the kids to someone that has the intent of raising them for meat. I prefer to buy meat in a neat little package at the grocery store haha.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> ^
> 
> I had a vegan argue to me once that we can't eat raw meat so we must be herbivores.



I eat raw hot dogs a lot.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Tennessee said:


> I eat raw hot dogs a lot.


Hot dogs are not raw though. They are cooked products that we heat when we eat them.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Tennessee said:


> I eat raw hot dogs a lot.


Hot dogs come already cooked, Tennessee. :wink:

But yeah, I've been known to eat them cold, too.

Whether or not we have incisors is actually moot. We're designed to be able to _process_ meat and use it for energy. True herbivores can't process and utilize it for body fuel. That's the _real_ difference between a natural herbivore and a human who has chosen the herbivore lifestyle.

If you've ever eaten steak tartare, you've eaten raw meat as well as raw egg. I actually prefer my steaks extremely rare, because I think overcooking them drains the flavor out of them. 

Mmmm, rare steak. Yummy!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I kinda have a problem with this.. Im not a veg' but dont like to eat meat a whole lot because I don't like it... But the PETA "hate mail" wasn't hate mail.... And I think PETA does have the right intetions and maybe all you people should suggest to them doing more things for animals as someone else said instead of say how crazy and retarded PETA people are. Just sayin


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Hot dogs are not raw though. They are cooked products that we heat when we eat them.





Speed Racer said:


> Hot dogs come already cooked, Tennessee. :wink:



Really? :shock: This is news to me. 


Interesting.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Ray, PETA wants to make the owning, breeding, and keeping of_ all_ animals illegal. 

They want_ all _domestic animals to die out, which means no horses, cats, dogs, and no meat animals, because they're _domestic_ livestock.

PETA does _nothing _good. The money they collect is spent on themselves and their huge ad campaigns. There are _no_ PETA animal shelters, rescues, or foster homes. Haven't any of their supporters ever wondered _why_?

So if you think they do some good, I'd like you to point out where and for whom. Except themselves, of course. 

They're nothing but a terrorist group that is trying to take away our animals and make sure we never get any more.

According to PETA, we 'enslave' our animals and they'd be better off dead than in our lives, homes, and barns.

I don't see how _any_ sane person could think PETA is a good organization.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I agree with most of you here. I eat some form of meat every day...sometimes 3 or more times a day. I'm like you SR, I haven't seen PETA do anything good. Protesting about fur coats? Maybe they could salvage at least some of the hides from the animals that are killed by the combines. That way they wouldn't be a total waste. Heck they even have snake skin accessories (boots). They could even salvage those. I highly doubt that any of them are going to leave their posh air conditioned offices to do this though. 

As far as the website...I have laughed so hard that my face hurts. That's some funny stuff. I even emailed the links to my hubby and sister.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

SR- wow they don't do any of that? I don't have any problem admitting im wrong sometimes. But if they don't do anything good why is the group (I guess thats what they would be called) still... alive? Wow my wording sucks today!


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

No actually they do have shelters but they put down more or less every animal that comes through their doors. I think one year only 7% of their animals were rehomed, the rest were killed. Someone posted some links on an older thread to statistics.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

No Ray, they really don't. They're nothing but evil dressed up in shiny clothes.

They have a good ad campaign, which is what sucks in good hearted people who don't really know what their organization is all about.

The regular people who give money to PETA have been listening to their lies and propaganda, all dressed up pretty and sparkly in their ads.

PETA and its minions are terrorists, period. Stay far, far away from them if you value your animals.

Lis, neither PETA nor HSUS have or monetarily support shelters. ALL shelters are state funded by local SPCAs. If PETA _had_ shelters, then they wouldn't need to use dumpsters behind other businesses to discard the dogs and cats they kill.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm sure someone posted a link to statistics about PETA's shelters. Might have wrong but I could have sworn I'd read it right. Either way PETA is still a waste of space and should be treated as a terrorism group.

Might not be a shelter but Zeke posted a link on the first page to statistics about animals taken in by PETA and their rehoming, killing or transferral percentages.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> While I am a confirmed carnivore and eat very little veggies and fruits (naughty me!) I have nothing against the normal, run of the mill, do it for my health vegetarians. The militant variety, Yup, I've got an issue with you.
> 
> Heres something that a friend of mine told me that makes sense. "If we were not created to eat meat, why do we have incisors?"


Actually, all animals have incisors, canines and molars. The diet only dictates the size - cats/dogs have small useless incisors and massive canines for tearing meat, horses have massive incisors and tiny useless canines for eating grass, and humans have medium incisors and medium canines to support eating both. 

It's already scientifically proven that being vegan without supplements will kill you. We CANNOT survive on cellulose alone - we require protein and fat, and a hell of a lot more then leafy greens can ever offer. If we can't survive on grass alone, then HOW exactly are we herbivores? It really speaks for itself.

No, we don't NEED meat to survive, but you do NEED a replacement then for the lost protein and fat. Our systems were completely designed to survive as omnivores and I just shake my head at anyone who can possibly try to preach differently. Vegetarianism is a choice, not the WAY we were intended to eat.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Lis said:


> Might not be a shelter but Zeke posted a link on the first page to statistics about animals taken in by PETA and their rehoming, killing or transferral percentages.


Yes, they'll take them in and kill them, but I'm pretty certain PETA doesn't operate or fund any real shelters.

If I'm wrong, someone please correct me.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> There's room for all God's creatures. On my plate, next to the mashed potatoes! :twisted:
> 
> Really, I have no problem with anyone who is vegetarian, ovo-lacto, or vegan, regardless of whether it's for health reasons or just because it's a chosen lifestyle.
> 
> ...


It doesnt have to be a dirty four letter word, People Eating Tasty Animals


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

So PETA is nothing but extremists? I have a philosophy regarding extremists; stay far, far away.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

HEY HEY HEY. I'm a memeber of PETA! (people eating tasty animals) I dont know if any one said that yet but if they didnt TA DA! lol


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

sandy2u1 said:


> I can totally respect someones vegetarian lifestyle as long as they aren't peta followers. While I do think humans where meant to eat meat, I will respect anothers belief that they don't eat meat. The problem with peta however is that they have become a big *** cult.



Yes, and I think this happens to a lot of well-meaning organizations over time. Eventually "winning the war" becomes more important than the original cause. It all goes back to tribalism unfortunately.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, ponyboy is right. I am sure that PETA was originally started by people like us who just wanted to see all animals get a fair shake at life without being terrorized or abused (though I may be wrong and they have always been just a fear mongering cult). I eat meat. I love meat. I can't quite go so far as SR and eat my steak rare, though. Medium rare is more my taste; still red but doesn't have that raw meat texture *bleh* LOL.

I, like most everybody else, have no problem with people who choose to be vegetarians for whatever reason. If you don't like meat? That's fine, I don't like squash. Everyone has their own personal tastes. You don't like the idea of eating something that had a face? That's fine too, that's your own personal belief and I have no right to judge you based on that. When it comes to the fanatics, though, their arguments are simply laughable. Live a death free lifestyle? HA! How many rabbits, snakes, mice, deer, or any other little furry wild creature have you hit and killed with your car? Do you kill the black widow spider in the corner of your living room or do you leave her be in the hope that she won't bite your child while they are watching TV? Do you ever step on a bug on purpose? Have you ever bought a can of raid and actually used it? Do you call the local animal control if you have a rabid coyote stalking your house?

If you answered yes to any of these questions, then guess what? You are a murderer just like the rest of humanity. We are predators and worse than that, we force our environment to adapt to us, unlike the rest of the animal kingdom who adapt to their environment. Every day we live and every move we make affects millions of animals, killing many of them.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I've never bought a can of raid, but I looove those electrified tennis rackets :twisted:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> I've never bought a can of raid, but I looove those electrified tennis rackets :twisted:


At a bachelorette party, we actually convinced some really drunk stupid guy at the bar to touch his tongue to it for two cigarettes and one dollar. The blue zap was so big and loud, you couldn't even see his tongue. He must have shot back 20 feet, upon which we promptly offered him an extra two smokes and five dollars if he'd drop his pants. :lol:

He promptly ran away muttering something about crazy bleeping women, I don't know, I think his tongue hurt to much. But yes, electric tennis rackets are FUUUUN.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

^^^ROTFL What I wouldn't have given to have seen that!!!!!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Yep, ponyboy is right. I am sure that PETA was originally started by people like us who just wanted to see all animals get a fair shake at life without being terrorized or abused (though I may be wrong and they have always been just a fear mongering cult). I eat meat. I love meat. I can't quite go so far as SR and eat my steak rare, though. Medium rare is more my taste; still red but doesn't have that raw meat texture *bleh* LOL.
> 
> I, like most everybody else, have no problem with people who choose to be vegetarians for whatever reason. If you don't like meat? That's fine, I don't like squash. Everyone has their own personal tastes. You don't like the idea of eating something that had a face? That's fine too, that's your own personal belief and I have no right to judge you based on that. When it comes to the fanatics, though, their arguments are simply laughable. Live a death free lifestyle? HA! How many rabbits, snakes, mice, deer, or any other little furry wild creature have you hit and killed with your car? Do you kill the black widow spider in the corner of your living room or do you leave her be in the hope that she won't bite your child while they are watching TV? Do you ever step on a bug on purpose? Have you ever bought a can of raid and actually used it? Do you call the local animal control if you have a rabid coyote stalking your house?
> 
> If you answered yes to any of these questions, then guess what? You are a murderer just like the rest of humanity. We are predators and worse than that, we force our environment to adapt to us, unlike the rest of the animal kingdom who adapt to their environment. Every day we live and every move we make affects millions of animals, killing many of them.


Heck yes I kill bugs! I hate bugs! Nasty little things that they are. Ugh. Spiders especially. Except I can't get close enough to them, so I have someone else do it, or a throw shoes or spray it with whatever is handy until it's sufficiently dead and flushed. =]


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

-pondering for a moment how this fits into "general horse talk"- :lol:
I couldn't get through the link. It's getting pretty old to hear people hating and categorizing all vegetarians and vegans with PETA extremists. Personally I don't even know anyone veg who still follows PETA...
I'm vegan, and glad to be vegan. It's my personal choice for myself to do whatever I can to _minimalize_ (key word) any slaughter or suffering of animals caused by my existance, for lack of better wording. I do my best to not consume any animal products/products tested on animals, eaten, worn, or applied.
With that said, I can acknowledge without issue things like that I've accidentally hit animals with my car, accidentally consumed things that were not vegan, that I have killed a black widow or two. I'm not crazy or an extremist in the slightest. Hitting an animal on the road is sad, but completely accidental. And self-preservation is essential. Hell, I'd kill a person if I thought they were gonna kill me, too!
These things don't make me less vegan or defeat the purpose of me being vegan or something...the point isn't to be "pure", it's to do what you can.

But anyway, I would never try to guilt anybody for eating meat or using animal products. The fact that stupid organizations like PETA are out doing that is ridiculous and gives the rest of us a bad name. I'm not better than anyone else for this choice, and they are not better than me, we're all just different. All I'm doing by being vegan is making a personal choice for myself based on what matters to me. That certainly doesn't mean it has to matter as much to everyone else!
I just wish that in return more people would pay more attention to what they're saying by just calling out the people who are being idiots (namely PETA) and not making negative statements about vegetarians/vegans as a whole. The reason people think we're all crazy is because only the jerks are drawing attention to themselves, but it's simply not the case. Most of us are just like you :wink:

The funny thing that always seems to surprise people is that I'm not a bleeding-heart natural horsemanship rider just because I'm vegan. My horses will respect me and get in line or they will face serious consequences. I do not hesitate for a moment to hand out a well-deserved smack. It's just the way it is.


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

hilarious !
thanks for sharing


----------



## Kaioti (Dec 3, 2009)

A note on who is built for meat consumption and who is not. Forget the teeth. It is more than that. Humans are Omnivores -- The Vegetarian Resource Group

And although there are lots of "facts" floating around insisting that we are really built for a plant based/only diet, what gets left out of these gathered "facts" are taxonomy results that have WAY more to do with walking up-right, and having opposable thumbs and the brains that allow us to use them very effectively. 

Name one highly intelligent herbivore? The closet thing you might guess would be a pig...and guess what? If allowed to, a pig will relish in eating meat! 

We wouldn't have the brains to come up with silly moral dictates if it weren't for meat in our evolutionary diets. And this fact is my favorite part! It makes the whole thing freaking hilarious! (not aimed at those vegs who do it because they want to, and don't judge others.)


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Horses are very smart....


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

rocky pony- It's awesome that you are a vegan! And none of us have any problem about veg' and vegans, and I always try not to judge people or put them into catagories.

And I also think you would be really healthy being a vegan because you are not consuming all the crazy chemicals and stuff they put into those products!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Kaioti- Nobody is saying other wise... humans are naturally omnivores but a lot of people choose to be veg' and vegans, Some for beliefs, some just don't want to eat something with a face  and some for dietary reasons, like my sister has a hard time eating red meat because it make her sick, the reason why is because of anti-biotics, And also they used to pump cows with anti-biotics, milk and meat cows...


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

That was brilliant, and Im glad the person did that. I have nothing bad to say about vegetarians, but if they call meat eaters names and such, thats when I tell them off.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Rocky, Ray is right. The people that we are talking about are the fanatics that run around preaching about how they can live thier lives completely death free and throwing red paint on old lady's fur coats. Most of us have said that being vegetarian or vegan is great if that is what you choose to do for whatever reason. It's those lunatic veggie-thumpers that bug us.


----------



## Kaioti (Dec 3, 2009)

Ray, I am just so very amused by the idea of the last line of my post, and I wanted an excuse to put it up. I know.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Ray MacDonald said:


> Horses are very smart....


Actually, based on the intelligence scale, they're really not. Dolphins, primates, dogs and pigs are all smarter than horses.

They're as smart as they_ need_ to be, but let's not try and put human emotions or intelligence on horses. They're perfect just the way they are. To anthropomorphise them is demeaning.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Kaioti said:


> We wouldn't have the brains to come up with silly moral dictates if it weren't for meat in our evolutionary diets. And this fact is my favorite part! It makes the whole thing freaking hilarious! (not aimed at those vegs who do it because they want to, and don't judge others.)


I saw a special on PBS about evolution where they said just that. The groups that learned to hunt and eat meat evolved faster than the groups that did not.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

SR- your right, but what I was thinking as they are smart because the can live by themselves, they can find food and water by themselves, detect predators, not like people... a lot of people don't know what a lot of different foods are even if they are at the G store, and a lot of people would be scared of animals but don't know how to re-act to them.. meaning some people are scared of horses because they are soo big.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

And maybe I'm just dumber than my horses! LOL 

I was watching CSI and this one crazy murder..er? killed some girl, chopped off her head and mounted it on his wall and then fed the body to his pigs (he was a pig farmer) I'm not sure if that would actually happen but it still grossed me out..


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

First, Speed Racer, I quoted you in my signature, I hope you don't mind. I'll remove it if you do. =]

Second, I can easily see pigs eating meat. I don't know why, it just makes sense to me, since they can get so vicious. They don't have as high a flight drive as a horse does. But then I think of bears, who live primarily on plants and berries. It just strikes me as funny.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

My new favorite SR quote.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

While there is a very strong factual base behind his argument, his form of writing is appalling. If he wants to be taken more seriously, especially by the vegan/vegetarian community, he should write like it. I don't know what he's trying to accomplish exactly, but to me it just seems like he's blowing off questionable steam (why so ****ed? There are better things to be irritated about) rather than present something more purposeful and sound of mind. Facts are the strongest argument, throwing around offensive words only makes the writer seem immature.

Another essential flaw. I can't tell whether he's attacking vegetarians/vegans, PETA, or both. Not all PETA members are vegetarian/vegan and not all vegetarians/vegans are PETA members.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Very well-said, roro. Totally agree.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Pigs will eat just about anything. Each other, rodents that are stupid enough to go into their pens, etc.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Thats kinda nasty! LOL


----------



## BlackAmethyst (Oct 4, 2009)

Im not for PETA but I dont eat Cow meat any more. I was raised on a Dairy Farm and I know what and how some people treat there cows. Daddy never mistreated ours but I know farmers that will have a cow down cause she splits in the barn and they just let them sit out in the hot summer sun and starve to death. The after a month of letting her sit there he will shoot her. Makes no since. I have also seen were they kill baby calves for veil meat and before they kill them they torture them first just because its funny to them.! I personaly dont think tortureing any animal before it dies is funny!!! You either shoot it or you dont!
I have also seen were they torture Dairy Cows while there milking them! So personally I DONT like IT!! It doesnt mean Im PETA but some of the things they do does help!
Im in the middle with them.


----------



## BlackAmethyst (Oct 4, 2009)

For those of you who has not seen it yet please click below but just as a warning it will make you sick unless you are just a heartless person!


----------



## BlackAmethyst (Oct 4, 2009)

And here some footage showing some Dairy cows that were taken to the slaughter house. When a cow splits in the barn it means that actually do a slpit with there back end. What happens is they tare there muscles and cannot get up. When they lay down they go numb. So if there laying for a month with out walking they just loose everything.
So here is another video


----------



## BlackAmethyst (Oct 4, 2009)

I cannot watch these videos a second time but if you have the guts to do it do so. Then maybe you wouldnt be so cruel your self about PETA/VEG/VEGANs!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

The people in the first video were prosecuted. The person making the video was not charged but from what was reported there was thoughts to charge them.

Unhappy cows do not produce milk well. It is in the farmer's best interest to keep his girls happy. A very large percentage of farmers realize this. The abuse is more the exception than the rule.


----------



## BlackAmethyst (Oct 4, 2009)

Okay yes some farmers believe that if the cow is happy more milk. But your going into genetics now. My dad has put alot of his money into breeding cows for genetics. Yes my dad is a successful farmer and one of the very few around the area. His cows are healthy,sound, and were born as models! When my dad has a cow bred he dont use a bull he does AI and uses the TOP bulls out there in Select Sires, and AG Genetics. All his milking cows are registered and are worth alot more then just your normal cow sitting in the field.
The videos I posted were just a reminder of what all goes on and when people "make fun of" 'ANIMAL LOVERS" 
Its just common since not to torture an animal like that before you kill it. Oh some people believe that just because its an animal no one will care but if its a human then bam its prison!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm a non-strict vegetarian (I eat fishes! ), and I would like to make it clear that I am not a PETA follower. I don't digest meat well and it makes me sick. Also, I like sugar snap peas. Sugar snaps are good with everything. 


PETA's response made me laugh because that was almost EXACTLY what I imaged they would say! Love it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I was a vegetarian for three years, a vegan for one of those years. I was a follower of PETA. I had the stickers, pamphlets, petitions, everything. Then I really opened my eyes to what they were doing behind those closed doors, and I was done with them. It was almost like I was brainwashed and I didn't want to accept that PETA was full of hypocritical lunatics that wanted you to believe their word was God. It takes alot to break away from that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Actually, based on the intelligence scale, they're really not. Dolphins, primates, dogs and pigs are all smarter than horses.
> 
> They're as smart as they_ need_ to be, but let's not try and put human emotions or intelligence on horses. They're perfect just the way they are. To anthropomorphise them is demeaning.


Agreed if horses were any smarter they wouldn't let us ride them.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

roro said:


> While there is a very strong factual base behind his argument, his form of writing is appalling. If he wants to be taken more seriously, especially by the vegan/vegetarian community, he should write like it. I don't know what he's trying to accomplish exactly, but to me it just seems like he's blowing off questionable steam (why so ****ed? There are better things to be irritated about) rather than present something more purposeful and sound of mind. Facts are the strongest argument, throwing around offensive words only makes the writer seem immature.
> 
> Another essential flaw. I can't tell whether he's attacking vegetarians/vegans, PETA, or both. Not all PETA members are vegetarian/vegan and not all vegetarians/vegans are PETA members.


The only thing he is doing is making fun of peta and making them look like bigger aholes. Nothing serious about his writing.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Alright. Well, I'm a vegetarian, I have been for 4 or 5 years now (I lost count...) but I don't follow PETA. I am AGAINST PETA. I agree with everyone here who called PETA terrorists, because that is what they are. Regarding the man's letter to PETA.... yes, I did find it funny. However, I also found it slightly offensive. There is NO need for him to be bashing vegetarians and vegans like he is. He basically said that anybody who is a veg/vegan follows PETA. Not true. If he wanted to be taken seriously, then why would he use such language? Why would he present himself as an idiot that shouldn't be taken seriously to make a point? That's NOT how you make a point.

I am a vegetarian because I can't stand eating a face. Yeah, I'm not stoping hundreds of thousands of animals from being killed a year, but I feel like I'm doing something. I could care less if anybody else says that I'm not doing anything. When I wasn't a vegetarian, I didn't like very much mean anyway. I am also a veg because of the health reasons. The one thing that bothers me is when people who eat meat rub the meat in my face. "Oooh! This looks good doesn't it? Smell it! Yummm!!!" It's not funny. You look like an idiot, and it's offensive. I don't need people making fun of me for what I believe in, thank you very much.

I think that everybody on this thread has responded in an appropriate way, and I commend you all for that. This thread could have easily turned nasty, making fun of veg/ vegans, but it didn't. I appreciate how everybody stated their point of view without insulting others. For the record, my family eats meat and so do my friends and I don't care. Believe what you want, just don't rub it in my face!


----------



## Hello (Apr 12, 2010)

BAHAHA! "Enjoy your tofu, murderers"


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

thanks for sharing, that guy is funny.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Honeysuga said:


> The only thing he is doing is making fun of peta and making them look like bigger aholes. Nothing serious about his writing.


If you ask me all he did was make himself look like an idiot. The only thing that made PETA look bad was their own reply. His writing accomplished no such thing.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

His writing prompted their reply... I dont think you understand the concept of his writings, it is not to make any statement, he isnt a crusader for a cause, he is just a guy with a website who is famous for bitching about things, he is even a published author. All it is is his opinion on the matter, he doesnt give a poo if he sounds like an idiot...


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

I was a vegetarian for 5 years, it got to the point where I just wanted a good rare juicy steak... I guess I like my meat to much.. One thing I chose not to eat is Pork. Its got a very metallic taste to me. And I think its horrible! 

But in my short years of eating only veg's and minimal chicken or fish I never once supported Pamela Andersons boobs *Cough* I mean PETA... They're a group of terrorist extremists. And honestly I think we'd be a lot better off if they spent their money on spay/neuter clinics, or even rehoming costs for adopting a pet. Almost anything other than the red paint to pour on fur wearing people would be more beneficial to animals than what they're doing. 

And on the guys writings? I don't think he gives a **** if you like it or not. Lol He's out there to state his opinion and I have the feeling he would bash anyone who differs in the slightest. I also have the idea that his actions would turn into name calling and a fit throwing tantrum if he didn't get his way... but thats just how I see it...  It still made me laugh so hard I had tears in my eyes.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> First, Speed Racer, I quoted you in my signature, I hope you don't mind. I'll remove it if you do. =]


No ma'am, I don't mind. You can quote me any time you want. 

Swine, like people, are omnivores. Sure, they'll eat people. Any hog farmer will tell you to stay well clear of the pens.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

^

Haha, my grandpa was considered an absolute lunatic because he went in the pens of his wild boars every day to feed them and talk to them. You definitely have to watch them, but they can be pretty darn tame. Unfortunately, they're more like a mountain lion when they get the idea in their head and they WILL kill to eat.

Why do you think so many serial killers have been found with hog operations? :?


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Why do you think so many serial killers have been found with hog operations? :?


I never thought about that. That is quite ironic.....:-|


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I happen to be rather fond of pigs. I became pretty good buddies with several, including a giant boar named Elvis. He came up to my hips. [I'm 5'7 and all legs.]

As far as the guy's writing, I couldn't care less about it. I'm hardly offended. Basically, he's writing a blog, much like I do, ranting and raving about whatever crosses his mind. And he happens to be rather popular. I don't think it makes him look like an idiot, and I don't think he's bashing all vegetarians or vegans. He sounds like a guy I'd love to have a chat with, shouting and debating. =]


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

lol nice!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you Riccilove, that was exactly my point with his writing.

Anyone ever watch the Guy Ritchie film Snatch? lol, it takes a couple of pigs just a few minutes to devour an entire 200lb human carcass, bones and all. I personally love piggies and had a few as pets, or what I thought were pets until my grandma sent them to the butcher shop and told me they were given to someone who had a big farm for them to live on, then she told me we were eating them about a week later... poor Babe and Gordy....


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

^

I loved having the pigs at my grandpa's, they were walking waste disposals. Anytime my grandpa shot a rabbit for over running the garden or we knocked down a magpie nest, all the carcasses just got thrown to the boars along with every last table scrap.

He had this MASSIVE boar named Tony, his back came up to my chest as a kid. He was so friendly, he would sidle up to the fence for a back scratch! We actually had to use a wire brush to scratch him, his hide would take your finger nails down in a split second!

They're ridiculously smart animals.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Ours used to bark at us when we came outside! Very funny animals.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Hahaha! I love this dude!

I absolutely hate the vegetarians who think people go to hell for eating meat. Ok, so what about tigers? Yes, tigers. Do they go to hell because they are carnivores and can only eat meat? And don't they kill visiously? Sometimes they even eat their prey while its still alive. What about the hundreds of other carniverous species on this planet?

Give me a break. Oh and btw vegetarians, I don't believe in hell. Now what were you saying? *takes giant bite of T-bone steak*


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I believe in hell, but I don't think I'll go there for eating meat. If I do, then I guess I better make it worth my while, huh? Another rack of ribs, please!

Hey, does anyone else find it funny in an ironic, cosmic kind of way that pigs and people are willing to eat each other? 

Human, the _other_ other white meat! :lol:


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

I posted this link on another forum where meat was being discussed. All the hardcore vegans and veggies have completely ignored it. I wonder why?


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Veggie Kool-aide!!!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> I believe in hell, but I don't think I'll go there for eating meat. If I do, then I guess I better make it worth my while, huh? Another rack of ribs, please!
> 
> Human, the _other_ other white meat! :lol:


:rofl:
That is too funny!

But I do agree, if there is a hell, or some sinister place on the other side for bad people, I am pretty sure it would be worth a steak...and a ham...and a turkey...and lots of chicken. Lots and Lots of chicken!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh, I can assure you, I'd go to hell for a lot worse things than eating meat in my lifetime, haha. That is a touch ridiculous, lol.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

ahahaha same! I'm a sinner


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

If eating meat is a sin.... I'll be damned if I shouldn't be burning by now... I've come to enjoy my meat thoroughly. Now human... I don't know that I would try that myself, but have at it Speed Racer!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

No dear, not going cannibal anytime soon.

I was talking about pigs eating humans. Since we call pork the _other_ white meat, I figured pigs would call humans the _other_ other white meat! :lol:


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

I guess it depends on your take on the situation, maybe they think of us as a dark meat.... :shock:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

From somewhere in the deepest part of my brain where I keep odd and just plain strange facts, I believe that people cook up like pork loin. Which means white meat.


----------



## DSJ46 (Aug 11, 2010)

A righteous vegitarian friend of mine once told me she had "never eaten anything with eyes." I asked her if that included potatos. Also, in college, a friend and I started a "Save The Suades" campaign. (Do you know how many innocent suades have to be killed to make a single pair of shoes???) I once proposed a racehorse rescue plan to PETA, and all I ever got was a bunch of money-grubbing spam emails.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

How about a 'Save the Neats' campaign? How many Neats' feet have to go in to make one pint of Neatsfoot oil? The horror! :shock:


----------



## DSJ46 (Aug 11, 2010)

But good heavens, man! The Lyrcras! They are the truly endangered!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd be worried about the Naugas too, but I think we already slaughtered them to extinction. You never see Naugahyde furniture anymore. Poor, poor Naugas.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

My mom always "cries" to me about the poor soybeans and carrots and the like I've murdered when I eat my soy burgers. =D


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

DSJ46 said:


> A righteous vegitarian friend of mine once told me she had "never eaten anything with eyes." I asked her if that included potatos. Also, in college, a friend and I started a "Save The Suades" campaign. (Do you know how many innocent suades have to be killed to make a single pair of shoes???) I once proposed a racehorse rescue plan to PETA, and all I ever got was a bunch of money-grubbing spam emails.


I have to draw the line with eyes as well. If I'm a bad person for eating meat, at least spare the animal the decency to not have to "watch" people eat him. That is why you chop the head off before you butcher the animal (after it is dead of course)


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> From somewhere in the deepest part of my brain where I keep odd and just plain strange facts, I believe that people cook up like pork loin. Which means white meat.


Thats just disgusting! *headshake* 





you'll enjoy that... 
So, I looked up and sort of half researched the taste of human flesh, because you speed racer had me curious...

a direct quote from Armin Meiwes I guess a famous German cannibal..


> _"The flesh tastes like pork, a little bit more bitter, stronger. It tastes quite good."_


And another quote from William Buehler Seabrook who obtained a piece of human meat from a medical intern in Paris,


> _"It was like good, fully developed veal, not young, but not yet beef. It was very definitely like that, and it was not like any other meat I had ever tasted. It was so nearly like good, fully developed veal that I think no person with a palate of ordinary, normal sensitiveness could distinguish it from veal. It was mild, good meat with no other sharply defined or highly characteristic taste such as for instance, goat, high game, and pork have."_


Maybe it depends on the person? I dunno heres the whole article...
What Does Human Flesh Taste Like? | The Lay Scientist


----------



## Ebony2Rose (Jun 18, 2010)

When I was younger, -maybe 10 or 11- I had to do a Eco booth at a local girl scout fair. I choose to do my booth on animal testing. When I looked it up on Google there it was.. PETA..

I read online at their kids section, and found some good information (keep in mind I was a young child and did not know about PETA) and when I was done, I emailed PETA asking for permission to use some of there information on my bored. -looking back, I was only 10 so I am quite proud of myself for doing it- they happily responded, and even offered to mail me some hand outs to give out at my booth. Fantastic. So, of course I said sure. A few week before the fair, our door bell rings and outside the front door stand six packages. One full of stuffed "NO ANIMAL TESTING" bunnies, one full of "STOP ANIMAL TESTING" Comic books, and four full packages stuffed with "STOP ANIMAL TESTING" stickers. Keep in mind each package had about thirty sticker booklets and maybe fifty stickers in each book.

Lets just say it was a l_ooonnnggggg _*joyful* task to get rid of the all.

*drips sarcasm*

I still don't know what happened to them..


----------



## DSJ46 (Aug 11, 2010)

O, dear Lord, Speedracer, yes...how could have I neglected the hides of the Naugas! A travesty!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Ebony2Rose said:


> When I was younger, -maybe 10 or 11- I had to do a Eco booth at a local girl scout fair. I choose to do my booth on animal testing. When I looked it up on Google there it was.. PETA..
> 
> I read online at their kids section, and found some good information (keep in mind I was a young child and did not know about PETA) and when I was done, I emailed PETA asking for permission to use some of there information on my bored. -looking back, I was only 10 so I am quite proud of myself for doing it- they happily responded, and even offered to mail me some hand outs to give out at my booth. Fantastic. So, of course I said sure. A few week before the fair, our door bell rings and outside the front door stand six packages. One full of stuffed "NO ANIMAL TESTING" bunnies, one full of "STOP ANIMAL TESTING" Comic books, and four full packages stuffed with "STOP ANIMAL TESTING" stickers. Keep in mind each package had about thirty sticker booklets and maybe fifty stickers in each book.
> 
> ...


I think that was quite ambitious and intelligent as such a young child! Really, PETA does (or used to) offer some half-decent awareness. I think I'd almost rather put up with them then live in a world that was still TOTALLY oblivious to animal suffering. Radicals are always going to be radical, regardless of what they're being radical about, but they can be good for promoting awareness to intelligent human beings like yourself who take it at face value and don't off the handle with it.

Don't forget the Vinyls! I am ashamed to admit I have many good boots made from their hides, mostly the from the Poly subspecies. :lol:


----------



## shaker (May 22, 2010)

I always feel guilty when I eat a salad. I mean at least animals have brains and legs so they have a chance to escape. I can't help it though when I eat a salad. I picture the poor cabbage growing in the middle of a lovely field not hurting anyone soaking up the sun when its life is ended right in its prime just to end up on my plate.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

shaker said:


> I always feel guilty when I eat a salad. I mean at least animals have brains and legs so they have a chance to escape. I can't help it though when I eat a salad. I picture the poor cabbage growing in the middle of a lovely field not hurting anyone soaking up the sun when its life is ended right in its prime just to end up on my plate.


BAhahahahahahahahahhaha!!!!!!!!!!!

L-O-V-E IT!!!

Poor carrots!!! They never see it coming either!


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

A knack for horses said:


> BAhahahahahahahahahhaha!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> L-O-V-E IT!!!
> 
> Poor carrots!!! They never see it coming either!


or potatoes... with their heads and eyes in the dirt all the time.... :wink:


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, the poor veggies. They are far worse off than the animals. ='[


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

And here the human population is, just ignoring they're abuse!! Its horrible! Do you know the damage that these creatures go through when a combine goes through a field harvesting them? I mean the horror! The agony!! Its almost unbearable!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

shaker said:


> I always feel guilty when I eat a salad. I mean at least animals have brains and legs so they have a chance to escape. I can't help it though when I eat a salad. I picture the poor cabbage growing in the middle of a lovely field not hurting anyone soaking up the sun when its life is ended right in its prime just to end up on my plate.


Excellent point. It is defenseless.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Idk, those cucumbers sure kick my butt when I beat them! I feel those bad boys for days on end! Maybe they are veggie ninjas though...


----------



## Dantes Inferno (Oct 27, 2010)

*Veganism*

I am a vegan and I DO NOT care what you think, because all I see is a few people who just don't have a heart and only care about themselves. We vegans DO NOT bother flesh eaters and we ARE NOT rude to you in any way. We are respectful and you should do the same. We let you have your beliefs, even if we try to show you the facts, and you should be mature enough to let us have ours. PETA DOES NOT kill animals in facilities and shelters! There is a HUGE difference from killing animals because there is no room in shelters, and _euthanizing_ or _humanly_ helping animals that are in too much _pain_ to live any longer. Unlike you, we *love* animals. I am truly sorry that you live such a hateful life and that you truly don't know what you are missing. You are sadly wasting your life.
Dantes Inferno


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Was there some reason, other than just being a hateful asshat, that you brought up an old thread from August?

Nobody said _anything_ bad about vegans, vegetarians, piscetarians, or ovo-lactos.

Your argument about people who eat meat being unable to love their animals is flawed and specious. I surmise _you're_ the one with the narrow minded outlook. Probably because you're not getting the correct amount of protein in your diet. I suggest a steak, or a nice rotisseried chicken.


----------



## Dantes Inferno (Oct 27, 2010)

*Speed Racer*

I _cannot believe_ you would speak to me that way! I never said anything to you or to anyone else that was rude! I let you have your own opinions and you can let me have mine! You _did not_ need to reply so _rudely_ and _immaturely_! I cannot _believe_ what you called me and that you cannot have a mature discussion! I _certainly_ will be reporting you! Just so you know: vegans get perfect protein, and flesh eaters often get too much to absorb properly! Healthy vegans live 10 to 15 _years_ longer! I _cannot believe_ you! You are the narrow-minded one- for you _cannot_ accept that vegans live a kinder, healthier life. Maybe you need to take a break from this for a while, for you _clearly_ cannot handle others' opinions and you are not _mature_ enough to speak to others about controversial subjects! You should do some research on what _truly_ happens on factory farms, and then maybe you could see that the ones who eat meat and animal products _are truly no better than those who actually slaughter them_.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Shut up Dante, you are just proving that PETA followers are a bunch of whackos.

Just like these people:
Press Release | PETA Employees Face 31 Felony Animal-Cruelty Charges for Killing, Dumping Dogs


----------



## Dantes Inferno (Oct 27, 2010)

Once again, the only thing I have recieved from meat eaters in vegan forums is disrespect. I was not rude, and I have neither asked nor deserved rudeness. Does anyone who has different beliefs deserve persecution? Such disrespect represents a failure to listen and a failure to be mature. Hopefully someday you will at least see that there is a reason behind being a vegan, and no reason behind eating meat.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Dante, you must know a very different crowed of Vegans and Vegetarians than the ones I know. They all have to work hard to make sure they get enough protein. You must just be a special vegan.



> the only thing I have recieved from meat eaters in vegan forums is disrespect
> ​


Did you notice that this is not a Vegan forum?​ 
Did you actually read any of the thread before you went off on your tantrum of how unfair and horrible the rest of us are?


----------



## Dantes Inferno (Oct 27, 2010)

Alwaysbehind,
Those vegans must not know how to get adequate protein, as every single piece of research tells otherwise. Once again, you are not being mature like you think you are, and you are just looking for ways to escape the fact that you _know _I am right. Is it possible for anyone -at least any meat eaters- to reply _respectfully _and _maturely?_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

That's great Dante, except this is not VEGANforum it is HORSEforum. I think you are lost. I could care less what you eat. I don't think it's wrong for you to be a vegan so don't go around pointing cursors at me because I eat meat. 

Don't join a horse forum looking for everyone to tell you that they'll happily join PETA and become vegans because it isn't going to happen.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Time to fall into 'do not feed the troll' mode obviously.

Though I will say, Dante, I will be sure to tell all the Vegan/Vegetarian people I know that you feel they are clueless.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

It's so hard to ignore them sometimes it's so much fun to get a rise out of them. 

I know I shouldn't but it's so hard to stop myself. Like chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

So like chocolate chip cookies....

Or the rest of the steak after the first bite even.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Covered in A1 sauce! I think I'll have one tonight, that sounds good. ; )


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Mmmm, or a heavenly rack of pork ribs, slow cooked in a smoker, and slathered with barbecue sauce. Yum!

Add some cole slaw, baked beans, and corn on the cob, and that's a meal fit for a king.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

You forgot mashed taters, gravy and biscuits! You guys are making me hungry. I'm gonna go make a sandwich.


----------



## Luvs2jump (Oct 11, 2010)

I loved reading the links that the OP posted. I loved reading through all 12 pages. Anyone remember a few years or so back when there was a big brewhaha with PETA picking up animals like dogs and cats from people who couldn't keep them and then right around the corner put them down? I got to agree that they are extremists.

From Speed Racer:


> Your argument about people who eat meat being unable to love their animals is flawed and specious.


Heck yes it is, my husband is a meat and potatoes man yet our 2 dogs he spoiles rotten and makes sure that he knows what's going on with my horse and makes sure that we keep him healthy and happy too.

I don't eat a lot of meat but that's because I can't stand the taste of a lot of it, it's funny, I married a meat and potatoes man and I'm the one that doesn't eat much of if. 
If there's a hell due to eating too many potatoes and carrots, then I'm going there 10 times over at least! 8-D
I don't redicule anyone for their choice when it comes to a meat eater, veggie, or vegan, but a lot of what PETA does just frosts my cake at times! The one PETA person I knew would carry a leather purse and wore leather shoes. Talk about the opposite of what PETA stands for

​


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I have some chicken breasts cooking in the crock pot right now.

When I get home the house will smell wonderful and the meat will melt in my mouth.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Troll has been banned. Thanks, Mod!!! 

I baked a chicken Sunday night. Made stuffing and gravy to go with it. Lawsa mercy, it was delicious!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I like the ones that think we should let all our pets run free! They say there shouldn't be a such thing as pets. Could you imagine every domestic animals running lose?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I have enough trouble with the neighbors' hunting dogs running loose. :?

They don't bother anything, but I'm always afraid they're going to run out in front of my truck, and I'm not going to be able to stop in time. I hate when I run over anything, even possums and squirrels.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Troll has been banned. Thanks, Mod!!!


High Fives to the mods!



ShutUpJoe said:


> Could you imagine every domestic animals running lose?


If I tried to make my dog run loose I am sure she would sit at the door and bark to come back in.

Some days when the weather is bad she will give me the "you can not expect me to go out in that" look.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

These people next to us have American Bulldogs. The other day one got lose got into someone's yard and killed their little dog. I'm sorry but we domesticated these animals we need to take care of them responsibly. Not let them run free. That concept baffles me.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

ShutUpJoe said:


> These people next to us have American Bulldogs. *The other day one got lose got into someone's yard and killed their little dog.* I'm sorry but we domesticated these animals we need to take care of them responsibly. Not let them run free. That concept baffles me.


That's sick. I hope the owner of the bulldog was put down. Kidding, of course, but I think people like that should be punished.

While I have no problem with friendly dogs got loose (even if they bark), I become very nasty about those owners who let aggressive dogs out.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I was the one who caught him and tied them to their deck. He is very people friendly just not dog friendly at all.


----------



## Luvs2jump (Oct 11, 2010)

From Alwaysbehind


> If I tried to make my dog run loose I am sure she would sit at the door and bark to come back in.
> 
> Some days when the weather is bad she will give me the "you can not expect me to go out in that" look.


Mine too!!! One of my girls got out one day and see went from the backyard to the front porch looking at the door with this "Come on, would you all please let me in?" look on her face. 


​


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Lexi'll just pee on the front porch if I throw her out in a rainstorm. :-x

I don't know whether to be angry, or pleased that she's smart enough to have figured that out. :?


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Dantes Inferno said:


> Once again, the only thing I have recieved from meat eaters in vegan forums is disrespect.


I realise that this poster has been banned and the thread has taken a life of its own but was I the only one astonished to learn that meat eaters frequent vegan forums?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

sarahver said:


> I realise that this poster has been banned and the thread has taken a life of its own but was I the only one astonished to learn that meat eaters frequent vegan forums?


There are trolls everywhere, Sarah. It doesn't surprise me that some meat eating asshat would troll on a vegan board.

Doesn't make it okay for that particular vegan troll to come here and try to stir up trouble, though.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

sarahver said:


> I realise that this poster has been banned and the thread has taken a life of its own but was I the only one astonished to learn that meat eaters frequent vegan forums?


Hmmmmm.... I don't even know a difference vegan vs vegetarian much less would think about going to "vegan" forum. Lol!

Nasty people are everywhere. I went to some law forums in past.... It's just OMG! (and trolls are not even banned on most of those)


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I never thought of someone deliberately joining a forum to stir up trouble, some people have waaaay too much time on their hands. I waste enough time on this forum as it is and it is actually relevant to my life!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Nasty people are everywhere. I went to some law forums in past.... It's just OMG! (and trolls are not even banned on most of those)


Well I guess you would have to be brave to ban a lawyer from anything, you would just be begging for some ridiculous discrimination lawsuit no doubt!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

sarahver said:


> Well I guess you would have to be brave to ban a lawyer from anything, you would just be begging for some ridiculous discrimination lawsuit no doubt!


 The problem is 99.99% people there are not lawyers, and the remaining .01% _claim _they are lawyers but I highly doubt it. Most come and ask questions and people answer from own experience or knowledge. Unfortunately too often the wrong answer on law forum can break someone's life (and I've seen that happened there). Very sad in fact. I'd say it's true on any forum (including this one), but in some situations it's just not very smart (if I put it politely) to ask advices on forum (instead of paying $$ and asking _professional_). Well... I'm ranting now I guess... :wink:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

They do not put a disclaimer in like I do?


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Very sad in fact. I'd say it's true on any forum (including this one), but in some situations it's just not very smart (if I put it politely) to ask advices on forum (instead of paying $$ and asking _professional_). Well... I'm ranting now I guess... :wink:


Huh? What do you mean? You can't learn how to break in a horse purely from forum advice??? Or completely re-train a horse with behavioural issues when it is your first experience in the equine world, simply by starting a thread? You crazy. :twisted:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Pshaw, kitten! Why call the vet for a wound that's spurting blood and you can see bone? The people on here are always all sorts of helpful about situations like that, so why waste money on doing something silly like calling the vet? :wink:

Of_ course_ you can train a horse by lurve, internet advice, and osmosis! Those of you who need an actual trainer are just thickheaded lunks who don't understand the magickal bond between a horse and its person!

Piffle on learning to ride with an instructor, too. REAL riders don't need no dang instructor. Just because their horses are hollow backed, avoiding the bit, and have no brakes or steering doesn't mean anything! Just a little more lurve and Vulcan mind melding, and everything will be sunshine, lollipops and rainbows!

Anybody who doesn't believe that is just a meanie doody poopy head who can't possibly love their animals!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

SR, I feel sad for you. Obviously you haven't watched the Black Stallion! That fiery stallion and boy didn't need no trainer or instructor! They just needed to be abandoned on an island! That's all anyone needs. 

When's the next ferry to an abandoned island?


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Of_ course_ you can train a horse by lurve, internet advice, and osmosis! Those of you who need an actual trainer are just thickheaded lunks who don't understand the magickal bond between a horse and its person!
> 
> Piffle on learning to ride with an instructor, too. REAL riders don't need no dang instructor. Just because their horses are hollow backed, avoiding the bit, and have no brakes or steering doesn't mean anything! Just a little more lurve and Vulcan mind melding, and everything will be sunshine, lollipops and rainbows!
> 
> Anybody who doesn't believe that is just a meanie doody poopy head who can't possibly love their animals!


Well this notion seems to have amassed a fortune for Parelli, and He is all knowing and powerful.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Alwaysbehind said:


> They do not put a disclaimer in like I do?


Of course not (most of them)! And that's drove me crazy, because sometime the advice given was incorrect, you gave official reference, and the person still pretended he/she can't read. Sigh.... Again, I have no problems with stupid advices or even trolling, often it's very funny in fact, but when 2 months later the OP comes back to the forum screaming he/she's in BIG troubles, what can you say...... :think:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I admit it, I never even thought that such a thing as a 'legal' forum existed.

To me the whole idea sounds nothing short of dangerous.

If you want real legal advice for a real situation you have to contact a real person who is in the legal field and get the scoop from them.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Kitten, if they were too stupid and cheap to hire an actual attorney as opposed to listening to a bunch of random people on the the interwebz, then I don't really feel sorry for them.

Stupid should hurt. Financially, emotionally, and physically. If it did, maybe more people would actually try and educate themselves instead of expecting a quick, easy, free fix. :?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

:rofl:, Sarah & SR! I'm dumb, I can't always rely on just internet advice - it just doesn't always work for my horse! :mrgreen: 

I must add though many advices and recommendations I got here were very helpful.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, but you were smart enough to know what to keep and what to dismiss as just someone talking out of their ***. :wink:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> Yeah, but you were smart enough to know what to keep and what to dismiss as just someone talking out of their ***. :wink:


With the shame I must admit not always.  But I'm learning.  

That's where the problem is IMHO. When you are almost a total beginner it's really hard to separate the good advice from ..well.. not so good. Like if I'd ask about barrel racing now I probably wouldn't be able to distinguish (unless it's something too obvious), as I have no clue at all in that discipline beside I know there are 3 barrels and horse should run/turn fast). And sometime even "in person" trainers are not so much of help for your particular situation and horse.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> That's where the problem is IMHO. When you are almost a total beginner it's really hard to separate the good advice from ..well.. not so good.


Which is why it gets so frustrating when you are trying to rebut some bad advice and you get told you are not being nice and should not be posting.

How dare you tell someone what they are doing or what they are suggesting is not right.

:roll:

I think it is important to add things like that to threads so a beginner realizes what happened there, or what advice is given there is not really what is best.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Which is why it gets so frustrating when you are trying to rebut some bad advice and you get told you are not being nice and should not be posting.
> 
> How dare you tell someone what they are doing or what they are suggesting is not right.
> 
> ...


I think there is absolutely nothing wrong (and in fact beneficial) with correcting an obviously wrong advice. As long as it's done politely and the reasoning (why it's incorrect) is added as well. :wink:


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> I think there is absolutely nothing wrong (and in fact beneficial) with correcting an obviously wrong advice. As long as it's done politely and the reasoning (why it's incorrect) is added as well. :wink:


Most of the time I try to be polite. Every now and then.... on issues that really irk me.... or when people say really moronic things.... my fingers just run away with the keyboard and I look back later at what I have written and think "wow, I really could have worded THAT differently!"

Fortunately my brain prevails, _usually_. :twisted:


----------

